# Is this artillery fungus on car paint?



## BenKlesc (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi all! For the past two months ever since we put new hemlock mulch down, we've been getting a gritty sandpaper like residue that sticks to every car that sits in the driveway.










I took a close snap shot of it. Sometimes they have hairs on them that are visible. Very difficult to remove from cars. I remove them every week with detail spray. Very gritty texture across entire paint.

Some have told me it could be artillery fungus from the hemlock mulch we just put down. Others have told me it could be pine tree seedlings flying in the wind and sticking to cars, since we live around many pine trees in thick forest.

I'm not sure what it could be in the photo above, but I am ready to mix mushroom compost into my mulch to stop it even as preventative.


----------

